# Sitting on the highway waiting to catch speeders



## Big Don (Sep 15, 2013)

Sitting  on the highway waiting to catch speeders, a state police officer saw a  car puttering along at 22 MPH. He thinks to himself, that car is just as  dangerous as a speeder. So, he turns his lights on and pulls the car  over. Approaching the car, he notices there are 5 old ladies, two at the  front and 3 at the back, wide eyed and looking like ghosts.

The  driver obviously confused said, "Officer, I don't understand, I wasn't  doing over the speed limit!, What seems to be the problem?" "Ma'am," the  officer said, "you should know that driving slower than the speed limit  can also be dangerous". "Slower than the speed limit? NO SIR! I was  doing exactly 22 miles an hour", the old woman said proudly.

The  officer containing a chuckle explains that 22 was the route number, not  the speed limit. A bit embarrassed, the woman grinned, thanking the  officer for pointing out her error. "Before I go Ma'am, I have to ask,  is everyone OK?

These women seem badly shaken and haven't uttered  a word all this time" "Oh! they will be alright in a minute, Officer,  we just got off Route 142."


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Big Don (Sep 16, 2013)

I will remember this as I drive the 180 to the 99 on my way to work.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2013)

Heh. Of course I often drive the speed limit of 70mph on I-70 here in town.


----------



## Takai (Sep 16, 2013)

No wonder I never seem to get anywhere on I-5.


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2013)

Takai said:


> No wonder I never seem to get anywhere on I-5.



Route 3 in MA/NH is just as bad!


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

My grandma is the first one to tell me this joke.


----------

